# storage and refrigeration



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Morning ladies 

Quick question and I know I may be over worrying .....

Got my meds this week... Suprecur injectable, gonal f injectable pens, ovitrelle trigger and pesseries for progesterone.

I have kept them all at room temperature as the the leaflets indicate that's ok for x days at 25℃ or less. But I've since seen a lot of people saying they should be chilled :/ worried now!

Thanks x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It's pregnyl that needs to go in the fridge but you have ovitrelle instead so don't worry, i was under the impression that gonal f needs to be kept in the fridge but all the rest can be kept at room temp

Nic
Xx


----------



## Dreaming2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

I was told that supercur is okay at room temp and to store my Gonal F and Ovitrelle in the fridge.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

They send the drugs that need refrigerating in little cool boxes so it will be obvious when you get them: the actual box of meds is no bigger than a box of large kitchen matches, but the main box is huge and scared me half to death when i first saw it!

Xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks for the messages ladies..... am really worried now.  I collected my drugs from the clinic and the pharmacist didn't say about chilling any of them and none were in coolers :/


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ring the clinic tomorrow Hun, if they have given them to you without instruction and they do need to go in the fridge then they will be responsible for replacing them 

Nic
Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

my ovitrelle had to be in the fridge. if in doubt get it replaced. the suprecur and pessaries are fine at room temp but i'm not sure about the gonal F pens as i had the syringe sort.


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi ya,

My understanding is that both Gonal F and ovitrelle are drugs that should be refrigerated. On my first cycle they were delivered in a cool box with freezer packs... And when I got this cycle from asda they had been kept in the fridge and I was told to bring a cooler bag when I collected them and refrigerate them as soon as I got home.

Now... Don't panic though. 

My understanding from the nurse is that non refrigerated drugs are fine BUT they are only good for 3 months after they are first opened. If refrigerated all the time they are good until the best before date. So as long as you use them I think you will be fine.

I would phone your clinic and check but I think your pharmacist has been a bit slack with their advice to you. 

Good luck

L x


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

I only had buserelin and Gonal F and the Gonal F had to be kept refrigerated and arrived in box with ice packs. 
X


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice ladies. I have spoken to the clinic pharmacy this morning who have said the the suprecur and pesseries are fine out of fridge. The gonal pens and the ovitrelle are chilled by them but they recommend ambient storage for 30(?)days from collection. So I am OK. I said what if I don't use my trigger until after 30 days and she said I'd have to buy a new one   surely would have made sense to get the patient to chill it to prevent such issue?! Hopefully that won't be an issue for me  

Thanks again x


----------



## pinkteapot (Jul 9, 2014)

lucky2013 said:


> I said what if I don't use my trigger until after 30 days and she said I'd have to buy a new one


That seems utterly bonkers!

My clinic also sent Gonal-F and Ovitrelle in a cool-box and I refrigerated them until I used them. They suggested I take them out 20 mins before use each day, because fridge-cold injections can sting a little. They went back in the fridge after use though.

If it were me, I'd ring back and ask if it will hurt to refrigerate at least the Ovitrelle now (if it's ok to put it in the fridge after it's been out for a few days). Try and avoid the risk of having to pay a second time!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.medicines.org.uk/emcmobile/File/PdfPil?fileName=PIL.26332.1.pdf&documentId=26332

have you looked in the leaflet for ovitrelle? i think you should get a second opinion as to whether it is safe out of the fridge as the only information i have seen states store in fridge. they're not massively expensive to replace compared to the cost of treatment.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh bugger....I'm super worried now   

I'm not sure where to get further advice from? My consultant? The nurse told me pretty much the same as the pharmacist at me clinic (lister).


----------

